# Animierter Text in After Effects



## lassolette (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Hier also nun meine erste aktive Tat in diesem Forum, von dem ich bislang nur passiv profitiert habe 
 Super Sache das Ganze hier!

Also, meine Frage ist, ob mir jemand erklären kann,
 wie ich vielleicht ohne heftigst langwierige und komplizierte
 Pfadanimationstechniken einen Text in After Effects animieren kann. 
Und zwar so, das es wie extremst beschleunigtes Schreiben aussieht.

Vielleicht kurz die Darstellung der Szene, damit Ihr wisst, was genau erreicht 
werden soll:

 Eine Kamera fährt in einen Raum und schwenkt auf eine Präsentationstafel 
(die mit speziellen Stiften oder Eddings beschrieben wird).

Mit einem Abstand von ca, 2 Metern Entfernung soll sich auf dieser Tafel von links
nach rechts und Zeile für Zeile, wie mit einem unsichtbaren Stift geschrieben eine Liste 
von Unternehmen abbilden. 

Zusätzlich soll vor dem Schwenk aus der Tafel heraus dieser Text wieder weggewischt werden.

Jemand eine Idee für mich, wie das zu bewerkstelligen könnte?

Oder gar eine Tutorialquelle?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Chrisu (4. Mai 2005)

Moinsen,

eine pauschale Antwort kann ich dir leider nicht auf deine Frage geben, da es immer von Fall zu Fall mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt.

1.) Wenn der Text sehr klein ist und/oder die Schreibgeschwingigkeit sehr hoch ist, dann kannst du am besten Animationsparameter deiner Textebene verwenden, oder alternativ (z.B. wenn du AE5 hast) kannst du das mit mehreren rechteckigen Masken (die in ihrer Form animiert sind) bewerkstelligen.

2.) Zweite Möglichkeit liegt darin sich eine bewegte Maske zu erstellen. Dazu einfach eine neue Komposition erstellen und dann mit dem Vektorpinsel die Schrift nachzeichnen. Dabei muss alles in Schwarz/Weiß gehalten sein. Und diese Komposition kannst du dann in deiner richtigen Animation als bewegte Maske einsetzen. Dazu einfach mal in der Zeitleiste auf Schalter/Modi klicken (nähere Informationen zu bewegten Masken gibts hier im Forum)
Nachteil: bei langen Texten wird das sicher sehr mühsam sein.

Es gibt jetzt sicher noch eine ganze Reihe an weiteren Möglichkeiten, aber das sind die ersten beiden die mir einfallen. Ich persönlich würde die erste wählen, da bei einer hohen Geschwindigkeit kleine Details eh nicht zu sehen sind.

Und das wegwischen solltest du auf jeden Fall mit einer bewegten Maske machen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir zumindest Anregungen geben. Tutorial hab ich jetzt leider keines zur Hand.

Schöne Grüße,
Chrisu


----------



## lassolette (4. Mai 2005)

Danke Chrisu.

In etwa so bin ich da auch rangegangen.
Das Problem bei der ersten von Dir genannten Methode ist allerdings,
dass es weniger nach "handgeschrieben" aussieht sondern eher den 
Typewriter-Style bekommt.
Aber zur Not würde es auch so gehen.
Schöner wäre natürlich die Nachahmung bzw. Bewegung einer wirklichen Handschreibweise.
Wenn es dafür nicht richtig geniale und intelligente Plug-Ins gibt, dann befürchte ich fast.
dass es wohl wirklich nur über sehr aufwendige Methoden funktioniert, die für meine Textlänge nicht in Frage kommen.

So long,
Lasse


----------



## meta_grafix (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

schau dir mal Vectorpaint an. Alles hin... und wieder zurück.

Gruß


----------



## Chocobanana (8. Mai 2005)

Konkret gesagt schauts so aus: Du musst für jeden Strich den du mit der Hand machen würdest, eine Ebene mit dem entsprechenden Pfad machen (entweder direkt in AE den Pfad malen, mit Adobe Illustrator die Pfade erzeugen,....). Dann brauchst das ganze nur noch in AE animieren. Relativ einfach ist das mit dem (kommerziellen) Plugin 3D-Stroke von Trapcode.

Alternativ kannst du auch den endgültigen Text (Zeile für Zeile) hinter die Pfadebene legen und entlang der Pfade eine Maske ausweiten.

So mach ich das jedenfalls immer 

Greetz,
Choco


----------



## meta_grafix (9. Mai 2005)

Es reicht Vectorpaint. Trapcode's Stroke ist denkbar ungeeignet.

Gruß :-(


----------



## lassolette (9. Mai 2005)

Hi.

Danke für Euren Input.
Bin nun im Grafiksektor schon eine ganze Weile unterwegs..
Von Vectorpaint habe ich noch nie was gehört...
habe mal recherchiert. So richtig fündig bin ich nicht geworden.
Ist das Software von Fontlab?

Werde mir das Plugin vonTrapcode mal anschauen. Das was ich bislang gesehen
habe erscheint mir gar nicht mal so ungeeignet.

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage noch ein Stückchen präziser stellen:

Es geht mir mitnichten darum, meine eigene -sehr wenig repräsentative Handschrift  - zu imitieren. Es kann oder sollte im Grunde einfach ein beliebiger Handwriting Font
zum schrittweisen Animieren gebracht werden.
Ich suche immernoch, aber im Grunde kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei den für jeden Quatsch existierenden Plug-Ins für viel aufwendigere Aufgaben keines existiert,
dass in der Lage ist einen Font schrittweise aufzubauen.
After Effects 6.5 hat ja schon eine ganze Menge Presets zur Typoanimation implementiert. Leider keines, dass ich wirklich gebrauchen kann.
Zur Not muss halt jetzt das Typewriter Preset herhalten...

Danke Euch trotzdem.

Gruß,
Lasse


----------



## Chocobanana (9. Mai 2005)

meta_grafix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es reicht Vectorpaint. Trapcode's Stroke ist denkbar ungeeignet.
> 
> Gruß :-(



Wieso findest du das? Ich habs damit gemacht und bin echt zufrieden damit (bis auf die störende DEMO Beschränkung *gg*).

Ne im Ernst, man kann mit 3D-Stroke Pfade in AE wirklich schön nachmalen lassen und hat dazu noch die Möglichkeit mit Offset, Strichdicke, etc. rumzuspielen.


----------



## lassolette (9. Mai 2005)

Danke @ Chocobanana.

Habe mir das Plugin mal beschafft.
Das funktioniert wunderbar! 

Vielen Dank für diesen Tip..

Gruß,
lassolette


----------



## pOwLchen (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich von haus aus sehr schreibfaul bin und ungerne neue thread's eröffne, schreib ich es einfach kurzerhand hier hinein.

Es geht um oben genanntes AE plugin "3D Stroke", ich habe versucht den Effekt entlang einer maske wandern zu lassen, soweit so gut, allerdings beginnt der Effekt scheinbar willkürlich und ich finde auch keine einstellungsmöglichkeit wie ich dies bearbeiten könnte.
Um mein problem genauer zu beschreiben; der Effekt soll von rechts nach links durch den Maskenpfad ziehen, was er auch soweit tut, nur beginnt der effekt in der mitte und nicht ganz rechts, was mach ich falsch?

so nen ähnlichen effekt gibts auf ayatoweb.com, hab mir dessen einstellungen mal angesehen, doch leider ohne erfolg.

Also wie gebe ich dem effekt die konkrete angabe das er bei punkt X beginnt?

danke schonmal für eure antworten

mfg *staubwischer ;-)



€dit:
hat sich erledigt, nach langem probieren, spielen und haareausreissen kam ich nun zum gewünschtem ergebniss
die Ayato tut's sind leider nicht das maß aller dinge ^^


----------



## APoCx (29. August 2009)

in after effects würde ich empfehlen (sofern du eine simple animation möchtest) einfach mal die efektvorbagen zu durchsuchen.. dadurch solltest du vllt auch mal adobe bridge kennenlernen.. dort kannst du dir einige textanimationen ansehen, die AE schn vorinstalliert hat... für den anfang könnte es reichen


----------



## pOwLchen (8. September 2009)

Hallo ApoCx,

war deine Antowrt an mich gerichtet?

Adobe Bridge ist durchaus eine feine sache, allerdings sieht ein geschultes auge sehr schnell ob etwas mit presets erstellt wurde, ich persönlich mag diese möglichkeit ja nicht unbedingt so gern.

so long ;-)


----------

